# best recordings of Shostakovich symphonies



## science

What are the best recordings of Shostakovich symphonies? 

The most famous? The most popular? The "greatest?" 

Or, more simply, which are your favorites?


----------



## Albert7

Haitink's cycle of Shostabear's symphonies are regarded as one of the finest. I have those but haven't heard them yet.


----------



## ArtMusic

These remarkable symphonies by one of 20th century last great composers are better served by Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ladislav Slovak (Naxos).


----------



## Art Rock

I like this one best, overall. But I have several Haitink discs as well, and love them too (especially the 14th).


----------



## Nereffid

ArtMusic said:


> These remarkable symphonies by one of 20th century last great composers are better served by Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ladislav Slovak (Naxos).


With Vassily Petrenko having recently recorded them all, I'd have thought that Slovak's isn't even the best _Naxos_ set!

(Judging by critics' responses I've read. In fairness I've only heard Slovak's 14th, but I much prefer Petrenko's recording. And I love Petrenko's 5th.)

... yeah, and for formality's sake - _seeing as ArtMusic did the ol' "last of the great composers" thing_ - let's also acknowledge that there have been plenty of _other_ great composers since Shostakovich's heyday...


----------



## Marilyn

Art Rock said:


> I like this one best, overall. But I have several Haitink discs as well, and love them too (especially the 14th).


I have the same box set. I don't have other recordings to compare it to, but everything I've listened to from this one so far is very good.


----------



## ArtMusic

Nereffid said:


> With Vassily Petrenko having recently recorded them all, I'd have thought that Slovak's isn't even the best _Naxos_ set!
> 
> (Judging by critics' responses I've read. In fairness I've only heard Slovak's 14th, but I much prefer Petrenko's recording. And I love Petrenko's 5th.)
> 
> ... yeah, and for formality's sake let's also acknowledge that there have been plenty of _other_ great composers since Shostakovich's heyday...


We are celebrating Shostakovich's symphonies here, right? Another great set that does service to this great composer is as attached,


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Art Rock said:


> I like this one best, overall. But I have several Haitink discs as well, and love them too (especially the 14th).


I agree with Art Rock - the Barshai set is a convenient bargain with many very good interpretations and the Haitink performances are well-worth having too


----------



## joen_cph

ArtMusic said:


> These remarkable symphonies by one of 20th century last great composers are better served by Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ladislav Slovak (Naxos).


Slovak´s 10th for example doesn´t really fly, IMO.

There are many fine Shosty recordings & I don´t have any real favourites, but I wouldn´t be without Haitink´s 8th.

Kondrashin, Mravinsky, Barshai & Rozhdestvensky are obviously some other fine Shostakovich conductors.


----------



## science

I was thinking more along the lines of individual recordings rather than box sets. 

Like, what're the best recordings of the 11th symphony? Or the 4th? Or the 7th? Or the 12th? Or the 5th? Or the 15th? And so on.


----------



## AnotherSpin

I heard so many Shostakovich versions from Soviet conductors from radio and TV during childhood, that I even can not imagine it would be done any other way...) Mravinsky was the best, probably, though he didn't take all of them. Well, that would be my first advice - to check old soviet führers. I heard some Haitink with this material, it was not so fabulous, as I expected. On my taste the more "Soviet" the better with this music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Although Haitink's cycle is commendable overall I still tend to opt for a mix-up of predominantly Soviet recordings as long as the recording quality isn't _too_ ropey and the collective coughing fits on live performances don't totally drown out the playing during the quieter bits. Two numbers together indicate disc couplings:

1, 3, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia)
2, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia)
4, Kondrashin (Melodiya)
5, Mravinsky (Leningrad Masters). 
6, 10, Mravinsky (Melodiya)
7, Ivanov (Alto) ***
8, Mravinsky (Alto)
9, Haitink (Decca - twinned with a very good 5th)
11, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia)
12, Mravinsky (Erato)
13, Kondrashin (Praga)
14, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia). But I want the Barshai/Vishnevskaya/Reshetin on Russian Disc pretty badly.
15, Kondrashin (Melodiya)

(*** 'outed' by Delicious Manager as actually having been recorded by Kondrashin)


----------



## joen_cph

Concerning Mravinsky, his 15th is disappointing. There´s a lack of integration, it´s not so emotionally gripping in the slow movements, and not always convincing instrumental soli.

Haitink´s 12th is very good, albeit in an outward, cinematic sense of grandeur, with superb sound.


----------



## almc

elgars ghost said:


> Although Haitink's cycle is commendable overall I still tend to opt for a mix-up of predominantly Soviet recordings as long as the recording quality isn't _too_ ropey and the collective coughing fits on live performances don't totally drown out the playing during the quieter bits. Two numbers together indicate disc couplings:
> 
> 1, 3, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia)
> 2, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia)
> 4, Kondrashin (Melodiya)
> 5, Mravinsky (Leningrad Masters).
> 6, 10, Mravinsky (Melodiya)
> 7, Ivanov (Alto) ***
> 8, Mravinsky (Alto)
> 9, Haitink (Decca - twinned with a very good 5th)
> 11, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia)
> 12, Mravinsky (Erato)
> 13, Kondrashin (Praga)
> 14, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia). But I want the Barshai/Vishnevskaya/Reshetin on Russian Disc pretty badly.
> 15, Kondrashin (Melodiya)
> 
> (*** 'outed' by Delicious Manager as actually having been recorded by Kondrashin)


Kudos !!! It is like I wrote it myself ... Let me just add three alternatives :

7th > Svetlanov (Melodiya)
10th > Mitropoulos (Sony)
15th > Sanderling (either with Cleveland or live with Berlin) ...

In any case, if someone's looking for a complete set, then the above mentioned from Barshai is really excellent and at the price a real bargain !


----------



## KenOC

In honor of this thread, I just played Petrenko's 5th. He was definitely channeling Celibidache, and doing quite a good job of it.

Petrenko has more than one recorded DSCH symphony that's my favorite. I'll mention specifically his 9th. None are less than very good, and the sound is stunning.


----------



## shadowdancer

elgars ghost said:


> Although Haitink's cycle is commendable overall I still tend to opt for a mix-up of predominantly Soviet recordings as long as the recording quality isn't _too_ ropey and the collective coughing fits on live performances don't totally drown out the playing during the quieter bits. Two numbers together indicate disc couplings:
> 
> 1, 3, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia)
> 2, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia)
> 4, Kondrashin (Melodiya)
> 5, Mravinsky (Leningrad Masters).
> 6, 10, Mravinsky (Melodiya)
> 7, Ivanov (Alto) ***
> 8, Mravinsky (Alto)
> 9, Haitink (Decca - twinned with a very good 5th)
> 11, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia)
> 12, Mravinsky (Erato)
> 13, Kondrashin (Praga)
> 14, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia). But I want the Barshai/Vishnevskaya/Reshetin on Russian Disc pretty badly.
> 15, Kondrashin (Melodiya)
> (*** 'outed' by Delicious Manager as actually having been recorded by Kondrashin)


+1. 
Like elgars ghost wrote.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thanks, almc and shadowdancer. It took me quite a while to accumulate a couple of 'Soviet' cycles in order to augment my old faithful Haitink set but even though I paid what I consider to be over the odds for a couple of them it's been well worth it and I've been quite fortunate with my selections, I think.

:tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost

I'm currently listening to Gergiev's recording of No.8 with the Mariinsky Orchestra. Pretty Powerful stuff so far.


----------



## Saintbert

I think Neeme Järvi has a great feel for these and other works by Shostakovich. I haven't really yet listened to his output with the Scottish National Orchestra (on Chandos) but his recordings with the great Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra (DG/Universal) are some of my absolute favorites, especially the works with vocal parts, like symphonies nos. 13 and 14. The DG recordings also include, I think, symphonies 2, 3, 11, 13 and 15.

Recently I've been listening to Haitink on the Decca boxset. Also very fine.


----------



## joen_cph

Saintbert said:


> I think Neeme Järvi has a great feel for these and other works by Shostakovich. I haven't really yet listened to his output with the Scottish National Orchestra (on Chandos) but his recordings with the great Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra (DG/Universal) are some of my absolute favorites, especially the works with vocal parts, like symphonies nos. 13 and 14. The DG recordings also include, I think, symphonies 2, 3, 11, 13 and 15.
> 
> Recently I've been listening to Haitink on the Decca boxset. Also very fine.


I´ve heard the 9th in the Chandos series and it is very captivating, with a good sense of humour and fine sound.


----------



## 13hm13

Lots of praises for this Symp 11 on this survey: "11, Rozhdestvensky (Olympia)"

Is this the same Symph. 11 as on this Melodiya box set:


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I've never seen this sleeve design before - is this set on vinyl or CD? As far as I'm aware, Rozhdestvensky/USSRMoCSSO on Olympia are the same recordings as Rozhdestvensky/USSRMoCSSO on Melodiya (but I'll be happy to be advised otherwise).


----------



## techniquest

In my (very) humble opnion, you can't get better recordings than Barshai in the 13th, Mravinsky or Previn in the 8th and Petrenko in the 5th. Berglund's 6th, 7th and 11th with the Bournemouth SO are also superb if you can get them (though they are in the Warner Classics Berglund box).


----------



## Enthusiast

It wasn't that long ago that "the best" recordings of most of the symphonies were from old Soviet sources but I do think we have moved on a little. The Kondrashin set is great and more or less essential, I think, but the old Mravinsky recordings seem mostly to have fairly boxy sound. 

Nor has it ever been such a straight choice between the relatively tame Haitink and the Soviets. Not quite Soviet are Ancerl's excellent recordings of 1, 5, 7 and 10. There were a good few 5s and 7s from Western sources (including Bernstein in both) that are excellent. And some 1s (I have a real fondness for Ormandy). The old Jansons set has a number of good performances. Karajan's 10 is legendary. Rostropovich recorded an excellent 8 in Washington. Masur's New York 13 is as good as any and better than most. More recently, Caetani (son of Igor Markevich) recorded some good ones in Italy (an excellent 4 among them). However, some have issues with the visceral "in your face" recording technique used for Caetani and some of his performances (7, 10 ...) are poor. Many of the Petrenko Liverpool recordings are pretty good although I don't find myself loving them as some do. From post-Soviet Russia, Temirkanov's recordings are very good (and cheap) and Currentzis is superb (in my opinion) in 14. As has been said, Gergiev has given us some good ones, too.


----------



## larold

Yevgeny Mravinsky premiered many of Shostakovich's symphonies and his readings are still among the greatest, especially the 5th, 8th and 10th, the composer's best symphonies. His level of intensity is very high and there is little or no sentimentality in his work. He is also fast by modern standards. I like this but some people don't. Back when I listened to -- and bought a lot of -- Shostakovich I published a listmania list on Amazon. Here it is:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/listmania/fullview/R177FFWXFAQU51/cm_lm_byauthor_title_full

There is also a film version of "Testimony" that uses a lot of his music from Barshai. A documentary called "Shostakovich Against Stalin" is another place to hear his music conducted by Gergiev.


----------



## Holden4th

Previn's 8th with the LSO on EMI is just amazing. The incredibly fast Scherzo just depicts the terror that existed around the time. When I listen to it I wonder how his soloists managed to cope without calling him nasty names. My other favourite 8th is the live Mravinsky on BBC Legends.


----------



## Simplicissimus

This thread just caught my eye because I have been listening to the 2017 set of Shostakovich symphonies by Michael Sanderling/Dresdener Philharmonie. I am much less sophisticated regarding Shostakovich than the other posters here, but I thought I'd weigh in with a preliminary observation.

I started my excursion through the Sanderling set with the 5th, as it was my starting point for Shostakovich symphonies about 20 years ago. My point of reference is the 1975 Ormandy/Philadelphia recording. Sanderling's interpretation of the 5th is different and unfamiliar to me, but very interesting. Whereas Ormandy's first movement moves right along with a certain false bravado (not true optimism), Sanderling's is slow and deeply searching, essentially dark. On the other hand, Sanderling veers in the later movements into a sort of manic fervor, as though a protagonist is really embracing the revolutionary spirt, then back into darkness and depression when the revolutionary enterprise is recognized as being a humanity-denying illusion. Ormandy throughout the work stays on the course of a protagonist who is going through the motions of being a new Soviet person while being aware of the superficiality of this kind of life.

My other point of comparison, which I'm still working on, is between Sanderling's 6th and Stokowski/Chicago SO from 1968. More anon.


----------



## janxharris

Art Rock said:


> I like this one best, overall. But I have several Haitink discs as well, and love them too (especially the 14th).


Which one? The picture doesn't render.


----------



## larold

My favorites

No. 1 Ormandy CBS

No. 4 Ormandy CBS the only one that plays down the noise, comes in box with a good 10

No. 5 Mravinsky 1984 concert recording

No. 6 Mravinsky, Bernstein and Boult all OK

No. 7 Caetani with Giuseppi Verdi Orchestra of Milan

No. 8 Many great choices:
-- Mravinsky 1982
-- Caetani's concert reading also good
-- Haitink's studio recording also outstanding by far the best in his box

No. 9 no favorite, just about every one I ever heard is OK

No. 10 Donald Runnicles BBC Scottish Symphony on BBC Radio 3 recording

No. 11 Stokowski

No. 12 Mravinsky though I don't much care for it

No. 15 Ormandy

Though I tried I never enjoyed 2-3, 12-14 very much.


----------



## NLAdriaan

This one is my favorite complete boxset, by far. The meticulous South Korean remastering of these Melodiya recordings is simply wonderful.

As separate recordings I like Mravinsky 8 and Haitink 8. Gergiev has made some great recordings. And currently, Nelsons is recording the cycle in Boston, also very worthwile. Currentzis 14 is remarkable.

Interesting to hear the difference between a full blooded Russian interpretation and a more distant Western reading. For me, Kondrashin combines both sides with his subtle Russian interpretations. Shostakovich 13 with Kondrashin and the Bayerischen Rundfunk Orchester is a treasure, also for the quality of the recording.


----------



## Art Rock

janxharris said:


> Which one? The picture doesn't render.


Barshai box on Brilliant Classics.


----------



## mbhaub

Has anyone heard anything from this set? Inbal's Mahler cycle on Denon is quite good overall, and his Bruckner set with all first versions is excellent. Just wondering how his Shosty is.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I am not a Shosty expert and cannot compare dozens of cycles. But I purchased this one recently, and the sound quality is astounding.

Michael Sanderling/Dresdner Philharmonie, recorded 2019.


----------



## Simplicissimus

MatthewWeflen said:


> View attachment 132190
> 
> 
> I am not a Shosty expert and cannot compare dozens of cycles. But I purchased this one recently, and the sound quality is astounding.
> 
> Michael Sanderling/Dresdner Philharmonie, recorded 2019.


Yes, I also acquired this set a couple of weeks ago and have been listening through it. I agree that the sound quality is superb with an especially well represented sound stage as reproduced on my system. I'm gradually getting used to M. Sanderling's interpretations of these symphonies -- astonishingly different from the few other conductors' work I am familiar with. I'm not specifically familiar with this orchestra, but in these recordings I hear them as being very tight with reasonably lush strings. I hope that some of the Shostakovich experts around here will pick up on this set and offer some commentary.


----------



## Hermastersvoice

I am surprised that nobody has mentioned Karel Ancerl’s recordings of 1, 5, 7, 10. 1 and 5 benefit from that lovely old-worldly, burnished sound of the Czech Phil recorded in the Rudolfinum. The chuckling clarinets and the strong sense of rhythm will bring a smile to your face. Ancerl’s ‘Leningrad’ I seek recourse to when people start berating this piece; when Lenny with the CSO overindulges to bring out the emotions in this piece, Ancerl carries on relentlessly and, imho, is the only conductor (!) who convinces us that no excuse is needed. Karajan’s 10th yes, but again Ancerl, also for DGG, gets to the heart of the matter, from the inside out.


----------



## Snowbrain

I have Barshai's Shosty cycle and it's great. I love the Haitink cycle as well. But I've also been listening a lot to this set from Alto records which it seems no one has mentioned yet:


----------



## Snowbrain

Never seen it and I've been all over Spotify and Amazon searching for various versions.


----------



## Snowbrain

mbhaub said:


> Has anyone heard anything from this set? Inbal's Mahler cycle on Denon is quite good overall, and his Bruckner set with all first versions is excellent. Just wondering how his Shosty is.
> View attachment 132164


@mbhaub - I've never seen it and I've searched all over Amazon and Spotify...


----------



## joen_cph

Another vote for the quality of Haitink's Decca 8th.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Snowbrain said:


> @mbhaub - I've never seen it and I've searched all over Amazon and Spotify...


I built my Inbal/VSO Shostakovich cycle piecemeal from Presto, where all the symphonies bar the 10th (for some reason) are available as bargain-price downloads... and I mean bargain price. I had to get the 10th on CD, but that was no big deal; my overall outlay was still very modest, and it's a set well worth hearing.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/search?search_query=inbal shostakovich


----------



## Kiki

My take on Inbal's cycles...

The quality of his Denon Mahler cycle is consistently high, although it is neither the most exciting nor the most contemplative.

His Teldec Bruckner cycle includes early versions of some symphonies and emphasizes more on the earthy side of Bruckner. I think it is fantastic. Others might hate it.

On the other hand, his Denon Shostakovich cycle is often a polished slow burn that sometimes works, some other times it does not.

(I want his Exton Mahler/Bruckner cycles, but they're hard to get!)


----------



## Heck148

science said:


> What are the best recordings of Shostakovich symphonies?
> The most famous? The most popular? The "greatest?"
> Or, more simply, which are your favorites?


I recently posted a thread "Powerhouse Shostakovich" in which I reviewed some favorite recordings of Symphonies 4, 8, 10, 11....
Mravinsky, Kondrashin, Solti, Rozh'sky, Stokowski are conductors who frequently top the lists for me....
My favorite orchestras for this music are LeningradPO, ChicagoSO, MoscowPO, NYPO, and various USSRWhateverSO....

I love the approach, definitely "heavy metal", industrial strength....!! - the conductors really push the drama and excitement - long crescendi to shattering climaxes, furious fast movements, huge dynamic range, and clarity of texture, even at _FFF_. Orchestras are/were the most powerful on Earth...great dynamic range - but also exquisite balance and dynamics within and between sections....virtuoso solo work...


----------



## Snowbrain

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I built my Inbal/VSO Shostakovich cycle piecemeal from Presto, where all the symphonies bar the 10th (for some reason) are available as bargain-price downloads... and I mean bargain price. I had to get the 10th on CD, but that was no big deal; my overall outlay was still very modest, and it's a set well worth hearing.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/search?search_query=inbal shostakovich


Thanks for the link to Presto - I just found the Inbal Shosty cycle as a Japanese import on Spotify!


----------



## FrankinUsa

I have to admit that I am having challenges with Shostakovich symphonies. There was another thread that had great suggestions. So I just bought the Petrenko/Royal Liverpool cycle. I’ve got a few other recordings. But I guess I just
Have to go through it.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Got Barshai's complete set, and I find the recordings good to great. For individual recordings I have these along in some couplings but find these great:

#1: Ormandy
#5: Previn
#8: Rozhdestvensky
#9: Haitink
#10: Karajan


----------



## larold

https://www.amazon.com/ideas/amzn1.account.AEBKPGHKMKEVJEFPIN7QIFWAWQCQ/3NXM5F1HG78UU


----------



## Merl

I really ought to play Shostakovich symphonies more but I love the string quartets so much they always take preference for me. I also struggle with the vocal symphonies (you know I'm not a fan). When I do play them it's usually 10, 5, 7 & 1 I go for.


----------



## Heck148

Merl said:


> I really ought to play Shostakovich symphonies more but I love the string quartets so much they always take preference for me. I also struggle with the vocal symphonies (you know I'm not a fan). When I do play them it's usually 10, 5, 7 & 1 I go for.


Shostakovich switched gears with Sym 13 which is a very fine piece...try the recent Muti/CSO release...they sell it most convincingly.
Sym #14 is tough going...i can't listen to the whole work at one sitting. It is sooo dark..


----------



## Kiki

#13 and #14 are heavy stuffs, heavy on the heart. Follow the text - both are really emotionally shocking musical journeys. I second the Multi/Chicago #13, a frightening slow burn. Also don't miss any of Kondrashin's #13s. He is in a class of his own.


----------



## Merl

Tbh I have a lot of Shostakovich sets but rarely play them (eg Barshai, Petrenko, Rostropovich, Kitajenko, etc). Every time I reach for one I grab the Pacificas or Shostakovich quartet SQ cycles instead. Lol. I'll have a Shosty symphony splurge soon but don't ask me to like Babi Yar. I've always thought it awful. Haha.


----------



## Heck148

Merl said:


> I really ought to play Shostakovich symphonies more but I love the string quartets so much they always take preference for me.


I may have to delve deeper into the Shostakovich 4tets....I've heard them all, lots of times, but perhaps it's time to really dig in....he's such a fascinating composer, definitely one of my special favorites, at present..


----------



## Merl

Heck148 said:


> I may have to delve deeper into the Shostakovich 4tets....I've heard them all, lots of times, but perhaps it's time to really dig in....he's such a fascinating composer, definitely one of my special favorites, at present..


The 8th would be the perfect place to start, IMO. Such a great quartet. Anyway, I digress let's get back to the symphonies. We don't want another waywardly off-topic thread. I've had my fill of those recently.


----------



## FrankinUsa

I have to admit that I am still having problem with the symphonies by Shostakovich. There was another thread which offered different ways of approaching the system and it has helped. Interestingly,I like the concertos and string quartets. 
For anyone who is a newbie to Shostakovich I feel that the by Petrenko/Royal Liverpool Orchestra is a good place to start. Get all the symphonies at an attractive price. Start listening. Expand if you feel so. This cycle has been very favorably reviewed.


----------

